# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Droge/ontstoken Ogen

## Ken

Intussen heb ik sedert zo&#39;n twee jaar last van droge ogen. Dat resulteert in mijn geval in het gevoel dat iemand mijn ogen in de handpalmen houdt en erin knijpt als was het een citroen. Of, &#39;s morgens, kan ik mijn ogen nauwelijks open houden omdat ze zo branden. Het meest ergerlijke en meest voorkomende is evenwel het gevoel dat in de rechterooghoek van mijn linkeroog, ergens binnenin, een knobbeltje zit. Dat kan zeer kwellend en ergerlijk zijn. Vooral wanneer dat twee jaar aan een stuk duurt. 
Kunsttranen helpen niet of nauwelijks. Een product als Pranox geeft me bovendien nog drogere ogen.
Heeft iemand hiermee ervaring? Een gelijkaardig probleem? Tips?

----------


## theo

ja ik heb hier ook regelmatig last van en meestal als ik weinig geslapen heb dan kan ik smorgens mijn rechter oog niet open krijgen dan begint het te tranen en stopt het niet
ben naar de dokter geweest en heb oog druppels gekegen en die werken wel maar ook maar voor een paar weken en begint het weer over nieuwd weer een paar dagen druppelen kan ik er weer ff tegen
de druppels heten (gentamytreks .ophtiole. )
meschien dat je hier wat aan hebt 

groetjes theo  :Stick Out Tongue: h34r:

----------


## Gast: Jeanine

Hallo Ken&#33;

Ik heb daar vroeger ook veel last van gehad van een brandend en prikkend gevoel in mijn ogen. Uiteindelijk heb ik ondervonden dat het eten van kaas daar de oorzaak van was. Sedert ik geen kaas meer eet is dat vervelend gevoel weggebleven. Als ik het mij toch eens riskeer om het weer te eten dan komt het terug. Ik ken nog iemand die het ook van kaas heeft maar ook van eieren. Eieren en kaas zijn gekend als slecht voor de lever en het schijnt dat de lever invloed op de ogen heeft. Ik zelf heb geen last van eieren maar ik eet het ook niet zo vaak.

Ik hoop dat ik je met deze tip kan helpen en wens je dan ook vlugge beterschap
Groeten 
Jeanine

----------


## gunie32

Probeer er achter te komen via een huisarts of oogarts of je roos op je oogleden hebt.
dit is nauwlijks te zien maar gaf voor mij bluritis, droge ogen, rode oogleden, rode ogen en een constant droog gevoel wa alleen erger werd met tv kijken of computergebruik.
Als het roos is, 2 weken zalf (oogarts zal het voorschrijven) 2x per dag en een gehele opluchting...
suc6.. :Wink:

----------


## Zwartje

Roos op je oogleden.. Nooit van gehoord. Ik heb al een tijd last van droge ogen, maar sinds 2 weken ook jeukende oogleden en inderdaad rood....

Maar zo'n zalf kan toch niet met lenzen? Ik zie niks zonder lenzen en een bril heb ik niet (daar zie ik tien keer dubbel door).. 
Ik moet er dus niet aan denken dat ik 2 weken niks kan zien........

Heeft iemand ervaring met zalf voor roos en lenzen??

----------


## gunie32

Ik heb er jaren last van gehad tot ik bij een oogtest door de oogarts erop gewezen werd.
Roos op de oogleden. Ik had er zelf ook nooit van gehoord en vond het raar klinken.
Maar goed er zit haar dus blijkbaar kan het.
Ook had ik naast rode ogen en oogleden ook vaak van knobbeltjes op de oogleden (hordeolum(strontje) en blefaritis) 
De zalf die ik heb voorgeschreven gehad werkte als een droom.
Geen droge ogen meer
geen bultjes of knobbeltjes
en geen rode oogleden meer héérlijk!!
2 weken smeren voor het slapen gaan alléén op de oogleden dus NIET in het oog.
Naam creme : Maxitrol 
met werkende bestanddelen dexametasona 0,1% , neimicina 0,35%, sulfato de polimixina.

----------


## Zwartje

Ooh, je doet het 's nachts.. dus dan kan het wel met lenzen...

----------


## Heleen Govaerts

Hoi Zwartje,
Ik heb zelf ook lang last gehad van droge ogen. Van alles geprobeerd, niks hielp echt. Tot ik een paar maanden geleden op de website nieuweogen terecht kwam.
Ik heb nu ontdekt hoe ik zelf er voor kan zorgen dat klachten verminderen. Met eenvoudige ontspannngsoefeningen en het helpt heel goed bij mij. Ik geloof dat je gratis een oefening kunt krijgen daar.
Het mooiste vind ik nog wel dat je echt de oorzaak aanpakt en niet zoals druppels of zalf eigenlijk alleen maar aan sypmtoombestrijding aan het doen bent.
Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan.
Groetjes, Heleen

----------

